# Splitting a Tank?



## TheEighthDay (Oct 11, 2011)

I am a very new tarantula enthusiast and I have fallen in love with the little creatures. I have an a.avicularia and am looking to add to my family. 

*First question-* any suggestions for a second family member?

*Second question-* If I were to put a split in my tank (10 gallon), would that be ok to share between 2 Ts? They obviously would never physically meet.

I appreciate all comments and thoughts to my questions :


----------



## Amoeba (Oct 11, 2011)

DON'T DO IT!

Link: *Why you shouldn't split tanks*

Also *This*


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 11, 2011)

The real reason......
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?192057-OMG-This-is-bad...


----------



## TheEighthDay (Oct 11, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> The real reason......
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?192057-OMG-This-is-bad...


Ok yikes, definitely will not be splitting the tank- thank you for the information! Very jarring story.

I am in love with the pink zebra beauties but they tend to be hard to find. Otherwise, Mexican Red Knee?


----------



## Hobo (Oct 11, 2011)

Get a Brachypelma of some sort for a second tarantula.

While it's possible to split a tank securely (you would need separate lids, essentially two enclosures glued together to be completely safe), you would have to think about different climate requirements, and cleaning issues too. It would be much easier to just get a second enclosure.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 11, 2011)

Check out my pics in this thread to see what Hobo is talking about. IMO, these are the only safe ones.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?193956-Getting-some-new-additions-today!!!


----------



## TheEighthDay (Oct 11, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Check out my pics in this thread to see what Hobo is talking about. IMO, these are the only safe ones.
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?193956-Getting-some-new-additions-today!!!


Very nice setup. Those tanks seem like they work well and don't take up too much space. I am short on space (live in an apartment) at the moment. Where did you find those??

---------- Post added 10-11-2011 at 10:21 PM ----------

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...nkw=tarantula+cages&_sacat=See-All-Categories

I found these, but is it typical for them to be that expensive?


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 12, 2011)

jamiestaratulas.com sells tank dividers for 10 gallon tanks. They're not cheap imo it's cheaper just to buy seperate 5 gallon tanks but if you're short on space i would recamend this. But if you are gona devide you have to take into account accidents happen and you may end up with dead tarantulas. If you are willing to take that risk this is the only tank devider i would use if I were you.


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 12, 2011)

If you have room for a 5 gal, you have room for one of these:
http://www.pioneerplastics.com/display-cases/diecast-cases/576c/
I keep all my terrestrials in these--just get a soldering iron and melt a bunch of holes in each end, and bam--set.
Plus, they stack!


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 12, 2011)

jebbewocky said:


> If you have room for a 5 gal, you have room for one of these:
> http://www.pioneerplastics.com/display-cases/diecast-cases/576c/
> I keep all my terrestrials in these--just get a soldering iron and melt a bunch of holes in each end, and bam--set.
> Plus, they stack!


do you have to take down all the ones above it to open them?


----------



## TheEighthDay (Oct 12, 2011)

jebbewocky said:


> If you have room for a 5 gal, you have room for one of these:
> http://www.pioneerplastics.com/display-cases/diecast-cases/576c/
> I keep all my terrestrials in these--just get a soldering iron and melt a bunch of holes in each end, and bam--set.
> Plus, they stack!


Awesome idea! How does heating work with those? Does the plastic get ruined?


----------



## BrettG (Oct 12, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with diving a 10 gallon as long as you put some THOUGHT into the design,not just throw some crap together.Myself and others have done this multiple times with no issues.It is all in the materials and build quality. I mean,if you leave gaps and places for something to get through,or are just an idiot in general AND careless, you should not be building one in the first place.Most of the posts I have read about horror stories on this site were performed by boneheads anyways...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheEighthDay (Oct 12, 2011)

BrettG said:


> There is nothing wrong with diving a 10 gallon as long as you put some THOUGHT into the design,not just throw some crap together.Myself and others have done this multiple times with no issues.It is all in the materials and build quality. I mean,if you leave gaps and places for something to get through,or are just an idiot in general AND careless, you should not be building one in the first place.Most of the posts I have read about horror stories on this site were performed by boneheads anyways...


I think I have given up on the idea of splitting the tank for now (I am not very tool-savvy :wall. BUT I did find something awesome and interesting-
Hobby Lobby sells the model car displays for like $9! It will be perfect for my future terrestrial. 

P.S.
I think I decided on the Mexican Fireleg


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Oct 13, 2011)

BrettG said:


> There is nothing wrong with diving a 10 gallon as long as you put some THOUGHT into the design,not just throw some crap together.Myself and others have done this multiple times with no issues.It is all in the materials and build quality. I mean,if you leave gaps and places for something to get through,or are just an idiot in general AND careless, you should not be building one in the first place.Most of the posts I have read about horror stories on this site were performed by boneheads anyways...


+1 on everything he said


----------



## ruca49 (Oct 13, 2011)

Tank splitting is possible...but i wouldn't suggest or recommend it...there are better, more cost effective enclosures out there...


			
				Hobby Lobby sells the model car displays for like $9!:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I love these from craft stores (you can always get 50% off coupons online or in the local paper so you should never have to pay full price, at least a Micheals or hobby lobby)...plastic bins work really well as well...they can be found in varity of colors with tight fitting or locking lids...


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Oct 13, 2011)

you can try it but if one T bolts into the other Ts Enclosure for no reason or squeezes through the lid your gunna have a happy fat T...and a dead one
this might be usefull for breeding though


----------



## BrettG (Oct 13, 2011)

There are ways around that as well....And it is very useful for breeding.


----------

